# Delonghi machines to avoid



## Christof (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi I'm new to espresso making and looking to buy my first machine.

Idealy I'd go straight in with a Gaggia Classic but want to dip my toes in gently first.

I have seen some reasonably priced Delonghi machines on gumtree or eBay,

are there any models to avoid or any that Would be recommended.

Ec330s ?

Scultura ?

thanks


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

I and several others on this forum started with a De Longhi, in my case an Icona. It was a big step up from instant but only kept me happy for a month or so...

My message is this. Please don't. You would be better with pour over, a French Press or even a Mokka pot. If it's espresso you want with steamed milk then the minimum really is a Gaggia Classic or one of its siblings. You won't be happy for long otherwise.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

To answer the title.

Avoid all of them.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Christof said:


> I have seen some reasonably priced Delonghi machines on gumtree or eBay,
> 
> 1. are there any models to avoid
> 
> ...


Two very easy questions to answer.

1. All of them

2. No, none

Hope that's cleared that one up. Oh and whatever grinder you were thinking of getting, the answer is probably no don't get that one....buy a used one of here, plenty for sale at the moment...I am sure people will advise on what's good to get, but a Mignon will be mentioned somewhere as will a used Macap or Super Jolly etc..

The Gaggia really is the absolute lowest grade of machine that has a chance to make a reasonable espresso. If your not of an age where you are liable to die soon and really like coffee, then buy something better if you can afford it as it saves upgrading later. The name Gaggia may look impressive in John Lewis, but in the prosumer machine forums, it's not all that....Or as someone else has said, there are other methods, that coupled with a good grinder make a decent "brew"


----------



## Christof (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks for the advice which I will heed.

I will save up my pennies and look for a decent Classic, I need to avoid the 2015 model, Correct?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

if your on a budget get a sage duo temp pro a very capable machine, in my opinion better than the gaggia, I predict a good black Friday deal on this in Lakeland.

I think in all honesty all delonghi machines are junk.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Iris said:


> I think in all honesty all delonghi machines are junk.


Harsh, but more than fair....


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Shameless plug, but I will have a decent Classic for sale next week, and i'm not too far away in Oxford


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Harsh, but more than fair....


Yep I learnt the hard way, purchased 2 different delonghi espresso machines thinking well maybe the next one will be better..... well it wasn't just as bad as the first piece of junk, no amounts of modifying makes these crap perform any better.

seriously anybody considering a delonghi, save your money, don't go near one! personally I am no fan of gaggia either since 2015 they awful and getting harder to find decent condition second hand pre 2015 machines, and the big turn off for me is the aluminium boiler.

I think if your on a budget and want an entry machine you cant go far wrong with a sage duo temp pro.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Iris said:


> Yep I learnt the hard way, purchased 2 different delonghi espresso machines thinking well maybe the next one will be better..... well it wasn't just as bad as the first piece of junk, no amounts of modifying makes these crap perform any better.
> 
> seriously anybody considering a delonghi, save your money, don't go near one! personally I am no fan of gaggia either since 2015 they awful and getting harder to find decent condition second hand pre 2015 machines, and the big turn off for me is the aluminium boiler.
> 
> I think if your on a budget and want an entry machine you cant go far wrong with a sage duo temp pro.


Both the classic & dtp have different positive & negative points. At this price point it's a question of where your prioities are & what shortcomings you're prepared to live with.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Iris said:


> Yep I learnt the hard way, purchased 2 different delonghi espresso machines thinking well maybe the next one will be better..... well it wasn't just as bad as the first piece of junk, no amounts of modifying makes these crap perform any better.
> 
> seriously anybody considering a delonghi, save your money, don't go near one! personally I am no fan of gaggia either since 2015 they awful and getting harder to find decent condition second hand pre 2015 machines, and the big turn off for me is the aluminium boiler.
> 
> I think if your on a budget and want an entry machine you cant go far wrong with a sage duo temp pro.


Definitely feeling the Delonghi love flowing in this thread....


----------



## Christof (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks again for the replies I will look at the Sage.

Rob666 suggested maybe one of the other Gaggia's is The Grangaggia any good someone is selling one nearby.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Not only junk but they get really disgusting inside. Lots of little warm dark places for stale coffee grinds to get trapped and grow fur.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

mmmatron said:


> Not only junk but they get really disgusting inside. Lots of little warm dark places for stale coffee grinds to get trapped and grow fur.


I think you mean the bean to cup machines, with the grinder inside the machine, yes these can grow mould as its not easy to access and remove the brew group, and coffee grinds can spill inside the machine and mould can grow, but again this all down to not regularly opening the machine up and cleaning it. Although I don't advocate any bean to cup machines, mella comes closest.

A traditional espresso machine isn't likely to grow mould, as only the grouphead comes into contact with the coffee and really you should flush the machine and wipe and clean the grouphead after every espresso, yes mould can grown in the internal pipes and water tank but then again I have never seen it due to thorough cleaning schedule, mould tends to grow in pipes after leaving the machine for a long time with no, water flushing through It regularly ideally daily.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Iris said:


> I think you mean the bean to cup machines, with the grinder inside the machine, yes these can grow mould as its not easy to access and remove the brew group, and coffee grinds can spill inside the machine and mould can grow, but again this all down to not regularly opening the machine up and cleaning it. Although I don't advocate any bean to cup machines, mella comes closest.
> 
> A traditional espresso machine isn't likely to grow mould, as only the grouphead comes into contact with the coffee and really you should flush the machine and wipe and clean the grouphead after every espresso, yes mould can grown in the internal pipes and water tank but then again I have never seen it due to thorough cleaning schedule, mould tends to grow in pipes after leaving the machine for a long time with no, water flushing through It regularly ideally daily.


I'm specifically referring to the de'longhi b2c machines as per thread. I found the used grounds would never be cleanly caught and would often be deposited in really awkward to reach places. Some folks are not prepared for the level of meticulous cleaning required in these machines, over and above a traditional espresso machine (which I've never experienced mould!).


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

mmmatron said:


> I'm specifically referring to the de'longhi b2c machines as per thread. I found the used grounds would never be cleanly caught and would often be deposited in really awkward to reach places. Some folks are not prepared for the level of meticulous cleaning required in these machines, over and above a traditional espresso machine (which I've never experienced mould!).


Yes I agree the b2c machines are disgusting, however the original post was looking at a delonghi scultura and ec330s both of which are traditional pump espresso machines.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Iris said:


> Yes I agree the b2c machines are disgusting, however the original post was looking at a delonghi scultura and ec330s both of which are traditional pump espresso machines.


Ah ok, missed that.


----------



## jerrysimon (Oct 31, 2018)

Ok I currently have a Lavazza A Modo Mio Fantasia Plus purchased 18 months ago from JL. It was a huge step up quality wise from Instant. It recently went in for repair under JLs 2 year warranty. I drink a couple of cups a day. I hate throwing away empty pods and started to think I would step up.

Having spent a lot of time the last couple of weeks reading on this forum I was on track to purchase the infamous Gaggia Classic (pre 1015 models) from ebay. Of course I would then need a grinder. Anyway I managed to hold off as I have 3 months worth of pods to use up.

I got my Lavassa back last week and again was enjoying coffee. I think it also made me realise that I can't be bothered with all the mess of a manual machine and having to grind my own beans so I am SERIOUSLY looking at one of the Delonghi bean to cup machines. They can be had for between £200-300 on Amazon and come with a two year guarantee. The models I am looking at are the Magnifica and ETAM29.620.SB Autentica Plus, the latter which is reduced considerably and comes with £45 of extras.

You can even get an almost new Magnifica on Amazon for £150. I am convinced that both these machines will produce better coffee than my Lavasssa being Bean rather than pod machines. Might wait till black Friday.

The only other option I would consider is the Sage Pro model but after spending £300 on one of those I will still need another £150-£200 for a grinder and half my small kitchen work top taken up!

Just wanted to give a different perspective here.


----------

